# Grass clumps from mulch mowing



## adgjqetuo (Oct 21, 2011)

I've read a lot about mulch mowing and it seems like the better way of going over traditional bagging. My mower is designed to go either way - it's only about 3 years old.

My biggest complaint is I'm always having clumps of grass where the tires tracks are. I keep the mower one from the highest setting and try to cut it every 3 days. 

Once the clumps sit for a couple days it turns brown and I have a full lawn of brown lines. I spent 5 hours taking it all up yesterday.

I attached a photo but not sure if it really does it justice for the whole lawn.

Any suggestions?


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

Try overlapping the tire tracks so you break up the clumps.


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

How long do you wait between mowings?
It's been a REAL wet spring and grass is growing fast.
I haven't put the mulcher on yet this year (still bagging)

set the blade higher, be SURE it's sharp, cut more often and do a 90 degree pass if it persists


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

If you are letting it get too tall, or it is a very thick lawn, it could be causing it. I would go rent a motorized de-thatcher and vac, to help the yard.

Do not do it right now, if you are were there is a heatwave, due to it could cause more harm than good. You could though go over with the yard vac and it should pull it up, but may have to use a rake at first to losen up any clumps that are "glued" down.


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

If you have a leaf blower hit the clumps after you are done mowing and they'll break up. I had a clumping issue with my last mower and used a blower to get rid of the clumps.

If your mower blade is sharp, you should not have a thatch problem.


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

run the clumps over, they will disappear. 

In the fall I don't pick a single leave up. Just keep running them over until they are little pieces and by spring they will disappear too. 

In fact they are food for worms, which translates as worm casings, which is natures fertilizer..


----------



## chitownken (Nov 22, 2012)

You might want to try a different blade. I switched to GatorMulcher blades and they do a much better job of cutting up the grass clippings. Keep the mower deck clean so you get proper circulation of the clippings.


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

Taking a break after cutting will give the clumps time to dry slightly and the other grass to rebound can make a big difference. After your beer, cut on a 90 degree or diagonal you will have much more uniform cut and you may be able to stretch out the timing between mowing days. - After the second cut, it will be admired by the neighbors, but they will never match it with a single cut.

Dick


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

adgjqetuo said:


> I've read a lot about mulch mowing and it seems like the better way of going over traditional bagging. My mower is designed to go either way - it's only about 3 years old.
> 
> My biggest complaint is I'm always having clumps of grass where the tires tracks are. I keep the mower one from the highest setting and try to cut it every 3 days.
> 
> ...


Mulch-mowing requires near perfect conditions.

You're either letting it get too long between mowing, or mowing when the grass is wet. 

If you're going to successfully mulch, you'll need to mow no more than about 3/4" - 1" off the top.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

and a sharp blade


----------



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

reset the mower to lower middle height 12 0' clock your grass is to high to mulch...cuttings at that setting the cuts stay up on top...go one way length wise in the yard with first cut the left to right and with no adjustment..let the mower remulch the lawn within the blade swing not discharging anything out the back or sides if there are doors....


----------



## HARRY304E (Nov 18, 2011)

adgjqetuo said:


> I've read a lot about mulch mowing and it seems like the better way of going over traditional bagging. My mower is designed to go either way - it's only about 3 years old.
> 
> My biggest complaint is I'm always having clumps of grass where the tires tracks are. I keep the mower one from the highest setting and try to cut it every 3 days.
> 
> ...


Make sure you've got a mulching blade and your lawn is dry make sure your blade is sharp too. 

Mow it twice and you'll get great results and a good looking checker board look.


----------



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

just to add drop one setting mow it.... then drop another setting till you get to that mid height...dropping it down to the mulching height you'll have a ton of mulched grass....I sometimes get my neighbors newly cut grass and mow that in over and over especially when a heavv rain is predicted...goes right into the roots...2"-3 " high after your cutswill shade the roots and take that mulching


----------

